# Iphone un paired and key card not working



## Rush

Hi - In Tucson AZ, I have a Model 3 2020, Standard +, update 2020.40.3 recently- went to get into car this afternoon and Iphone would not open door, could see on screen to use key card, tried key card and not working. Called Tesla service, they opened car and had me do reset (scroll wheels and brake) nothing. But my Iphone sees the car, knows there are 71 miles left and the car connects to the phone for calls. Service said to call in morning to have towed to service center.
Any help?
Thanks
Rush


----------



## Bigriver

So the keycard and phone as key did not work, but you could still get into the Tesla app and see the car. Did the controls such as unlock the car not work from within the app?


----------



## JasonF

Unlock the doors from the Tesla app and then reboot the MCU.


----------



## NR4P

If none of the above work,
Delete iphone from car pairing and delete from TS key. 

Delete iphone app. 

Reinstall iphone app and re-pair as key on TS


----------



## Needsdecaf

NR4P said:


> If none of the above work,
> Delete iphone from car pairing and delete from TS key.
> 
> Delete iphone app.
> 
> Reinstall iphone app and re-pair as key on TS


This.

My car has been randomly losing my phone as key recently. Usually putting the phone in airplane mode and taking it out works.

As others have said, since your app still sees the car, if this happens again, use the car's controls to open and start your car. But of course, now you'll carry the key card as a backup, right?!?


----------



## Rush

Bigriver said:


> So the keycard and phone as key did not work, but you could still get into the Tesla app and see the car. Did the controls such as unlock the car not work from within the app?


Did not try to open from app, called service and they opened the car.


----------



## Rush

JasonF said:


> Unlock the doors from the Tesla app and then reboot the MCU.


Did a reboot with Tesla technician on phone, pressed both scroll wheels and brake, no change.


----------



## Rush

NR4P said:


> If none of the above work,
> Delete iphone from car pairing and delete from TS key.
> 
> Delete iphone app.
> 
> Reinstall iphone app and re-pair as key on TS


Car insists on using key card to authorize phone pairing, does not recognize key card.


----------



## Rush

Needsdecaf said:


> This.
> 
> My car has been randomly losing my phone as key recently. Usually putting the phone in airplane mode and taking it out works.
> 
> As others have said, since your app still sees the car, if this happens again, use the car's controls to open and start your car. But of course, now you'll carry the key card as a backup, right?!?


Car does not recognize key card, that's the main problem.


----------



## garsh

Rush said:


> Did a reboot with Tesla technician on phone, pressed both scroll wheels and brake, no change.


Long shot: Did you try rebooting the phone?


----------



## Needsdecaf

Rush said:


> Car does not recognize key card, that's the main problem.


Sorry, read too fast!


----------



## Rush

Just got back from the Service Center, problem solved. AND I was able to drive it to the Service Center. I found on my Tesla app, the start button. It asked to pair with the car, i did so and I could now drive it. Went to Service Center and this is their explaination - I was asked if the app did an update recently and I said yes, I think it did a couple days ago and then tech asked if I kept the app location notification on all the time. I didn't it was on 'only when using' which the majority of my apps are on for privacy reasons. She also said that the key card was not paired with the car, I told her that from the beginning it never worked. So she took my phone and key card and said let me make sure they work. 
10 min later she came back, we went to the car, the phone and key card are now paired and she showed me how to pair another key card I have at home (that also does not work).

So the problem is solved, but I'm not too sure of the explaination. No cost - 'Goodwill Service'


----------



## Bigriver

Rush said:


> So the problem is solved, but I'm not too sure of the explaination. No cost - 'Goodwill Service'


Glad the problem is solved. The Goodwill Service is what the invoice always says when there is no charge.

The thing I don't understand is why when you called Tesla roadside service, that they didn't suggest you try to start the car with the app.


----------



## Rush

Bigriver said:


> Glad the problem is solved. The Goodwill Service is what the invoice always says when there is no charge.
> 
> The thing I don't understand is why when you called Tesla roadside service, that they didn't suggest you try to start the car with the app.


Right, the 'Start' in the app is one of the things they should have suggested. The thing I don't under stand also is how the car recognized my phone to send info to, but would not let me drive. Their explaination that the app needs to have the location on all the time doesn't seem to make sense, what happens when I/my phone is out of bluetooth range?


----------



## garsh

Rush said:


> Right, the 'Start' in the app is one of the things they should have suggested. The thing I don't under stand also is how the car recognized my phone to send info to, but would not let me drive. Their explaination that the app needs to have the location on all the time doesn't seem to make sense, what happens when I/my phone is out of bluetooth range?


My Tesla app permissions have always had Location set as "Only while app is in use", and I've never had a problem. But I'm on Android rather than iPhone.

Is it an older iphone? I had a Motorola g6 for a while, and it was an underpowered phone, and I often had issues with the Tesla app on that phone. The Tesla app would not work to unlock the car with that phone, but it would usually start working again after rebooting the phone, or simply running the app to bring it to the foreground, so not quite the same issue that you were seeing.


----------



## RonAz

This will probably happen more and more as time goes by. Five exterior colors and two interior colors. Oops, wrong car. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Red Rocket IV

I keep getting the phone disconnected to the infotainment
frustrating


----------

